# Autoglym Waterless Detailer



## Prestige (Jul 7, 2009)

Autoglym Waterless Detailer

Waterless Detailer has been designed specifically for cleaning lightly soiled cars when access to water is restricted or banned.

Cleans and shines in one step and removes normal soiling such as grease, grime and traffic film quickly and easily. It can be used to clean and shine paintwork, glass, plastics, rubber, chrome and alloy wheels.

Waterless Detailer is VOC free and biodegradable. It provides the perfect solution to stop water waste and reduce pollution, providing an eco-friendly and convenient way to clean your vehicle

http://www.autoglym.com/enGB/includ...lt_497x768.jpg&strBranding=www.autoglym.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Not even heard of this product.

Always the last to know lol


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Would be very interested to try this


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Well that's 4 of us on a group buy 5 litres a piece, nice find :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

matt1263 said:


> Not even heard of this product.
> 
> Always the last to know lol


the datasheet shows it as nearly 2yrs old, perhaps not available in the UK :tumbleweed:


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

That is a good supplier, glad to see they are in the boat ... row!


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Ive never seen this in Northern Ireland either, never heard of it


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

This has been around for a short while and is basically SuperSheen mixed with water....


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I really hope I don't ever have to use this product!


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

MattWSM said:


> I really hope I don't ever have to use this product!


 whys that?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Just had a 500ml sample dropped off to me today, Im still not sure what I'm going to try it on yet!?! 
I think it's daft that they have made it the same colour and almost the same smell as super sheen! I've wrapped black tape round it so not to get confused!
I'll post back prob tomorrow once I've tried it


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Just the thought of rubbing dirt into the paintwork!

Ive tried it today and it actually works ok, I tested just on door panel and sprayed evenly and left to soak for a few minutes then wiped it of, the dirt did come off ok but wasnt that dirty.
After a close up inspection there doesnt seem to be any damage to the paint, i was so worried id scratch the paintwork!
Id also like to mention I went through 9 microfiber cloths, and it was a Vauxhall Astra that I tested it on.
Its left a nice clean finish with a slight glossy appearance.

Please see pic of the product and how similar it is to supersheen!


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

and Supersheen is Vinyl & Rubber care, so...

S


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Ultimate Valet said:


> This has been around for a short while and is basically SuperSheen mixed with water....


Spoke with the Autoglym rep today and he say's that the factory have told them that it is a totally different formula to the Super Sheen .... they went with that colour because "it went well with the product" :thumb:


----------

